# Impact WSPP - not enough memory



## stefan0n (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi All,

are someone having this error while attempting to publish a web with Impact WSPP? 

With LR 3.4RC I'm attempting to use this plugin, without success. I continue to have this error message randomly appearing while the (slow)  image  conversion  process  is  running:  'not  enough  memory', followed by a list of one or more images. After this, pubishing remains incomplete. This happens both if I publish to local files or to my web host ftp.

Add  to  this  that  at  random  the  update to the user template with current user settings doesn't work, or, worst, looks like to  revert  to  a  previous  saved  setting...

Really don't understand what happen... :crazy:

thank you


----------



## stefan0n (Apr 12, 2011)

The author explained me something about user templates settings being specific for every gallery, that I didn't know, and this solved my problem with the template parameters storage, but memory error appears again every time I publish a web with about 20 or more photo in one gallery. Unfortunately I experience this error only with this plugin.


----------

